# gaditano theif pouters



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

hi there yall ....i just got these new pouters but theres not alot of info about them anyone have any experince with them ?? would love to hear about them thanks!!


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

They are beautiful birds. Most of the guy I know have for looks. Almost all the info I've come across is in Spanish that I run through Google translator. They are bred for an over sized crop and an over active libido.


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks long they seem to be very hositle with my birds and where i got them from the guy had them all in diffrent cages ...maybe thats why


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Kira, you can keep them in the loft with the other bird. They will adapt to it. It is best to have it all cocks and all hen sections. They have an aggressive mating drive but won't hurt the other birds. They are a show type thief pouter mostly. You can work them and it is cool watching them fly with a ballooned crop. Google circus loft there is some info on them there. 
Erik


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

I have raised Gaditano's for several years. Circus lofts is a good site and Alan has some really nice Gaditano's. Joe


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

there is no gaditano thief pouters , they either are gaditano pouters or thief pouters. gaditano is mostly for shows. if you have any questions you can ask me anytime , not at expert but i been raising thief pouters since i was a kid.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Have any pics of the birds?

Which are the best theifs? I understand many mix depending upon what their catching.


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*pics*

i will post some today so u ya can see them


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Gaditanos can't feed their own young, correct? And not to get off the gaditanos, but I was wondering if the marcheneros can hatch and feed their own young?

Thanks


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

any bird can feed their own but its not recomended cause their bick is too small , always use others pairs to get better results.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't believe the beaks on gaditanos and marcheneros are to small to feed their young, if anything I think it's the crop size that affects these two breeds. I just read that you don't want to let the gaditanos feed their young because of problems with sour crop, but the question still stands for the marcheneros.

thanks


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*pics*

here ya go first two are a pair and the second two are a pair ..the male is the one on eggs the hen is the yellow one


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Gaditano's beaks are not too small to feed their young. It is the problem of sour crop that happens in the big blowing pouters. I would suggest feeders for the bigger globed birds. By the way some really nice looking birds. Joe


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and Gaditano's are part of the family of Spanish "thief" Pouters.


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

blackknight01 said:


> there is no gaditano thief pouters , they either are gaditano pouters or thief pouters. gaditano is mostly for shows. if you have any questions you can ask me anytime , not at expert but i been raising thief pouters since i was a kid.


Anybody know of any Gaditanos that are used as thieves, or any that fly?


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*hey*



pouterfly said:


> Anybody know of any Gaditanos that are used as thieves, or any that fly?


when mine where in loft they where causing holy hell with my uzbecks and they where flying to the top nesting boxes so they can fly not sure for how far but they can fly =)


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

Fly outside I mean 

A thief pouter needs to be a real good flyer so that it can search the sky for a mate, and also avoid getting caught by a hawk.


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

fantailgyrl said:


> here ya go first two are a pair and the second two are a pair ..the male is the one on eggs the hen is the yellow one


ru like very new in this pigeon hobby?


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*hmm*



shakilfc009 said:


> ru like very new in this pigeon hobby?


to the pouters yes to rollers ,tumblers , fantails not at all


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

So would the marcheneros have a problem with sour crop? And nice birds you have there.


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*ty*



Armanitvrs said:


> So would the marcheneros have a problem with sour crop? And nice birds you have there.


and to tell u the truth im not sure im just getting started with breeding pouters ....sorry wish i had more info


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good looking birds


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*hey*



sport14692 said:


> Good looking birds


ty sports i think they are great birds just need to test the young......i have alot of red tail hawksout here my uzbecks are very aware of them but i only have two pairs of gaditano pouters at the moment i dare not let them out for hawk bait but when they have young i will let them out with my uzbecks and rollers i paid a nice penny for my pouters so the breeders i dare not fly .....although in a hawk free world id let them fly where ever !!!
ill let yall know when i get some young how they fair


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

if anyone is lookin for some thief pouters let me know i have some for sale.


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

blackknight01 I'm curious to know are you catching anything with your thief pouters? 

There's unlimited opportunity to hunt feral pigeons on this continent for anyone interested.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

yes i got one last week and today im about to get another one , this one is feral tho, last week i got a homer blue bar. i got a red bar out all the time , hes always flying.


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Blacknight what kind of thieves are you flying? Got any pictures or videos of them and the loft set up?

Ya Kira I am doing the same with mine! I am going to breed my thief pouters until I got a few babies and let those young learn to fly with a few homers so they get good. But I do have a bachelor horseman pouter that I am going to try and let him get hawk savvy himself in about 2 weeks


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i got cuban pouters. i have to take some pics since i had to clean my computer everything got deleted . this ones come from a good line i got the pedigrees and everything .


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice to find another thief pouter guy 

Can't wait for the photos


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

ill see if i can get the pics today.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

*some of my pouters*

i have a lot of red bars, is my favorite color and i dont get confused when they are flying with other birds. also got some blue bars take some other time, is way to hot outside.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

http://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg597/black_knight011/


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

Very impressive looking thief pouters.

Have you got a lot of feral pigeons and strays near you or do your pouters range out quite far for them?

What about hawk problems, you got the usual Cooper's sneaking up on your birds? Do your birds usually outfly the hawks?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

well i dont get too many hawks in here so never had that problem , thats one of the reason gaditanos are not good in thief cause they too heavy . right now im trying to raise some black ones and some blues and will be done this year, is already hot in here so till dec again.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

and yes ive got a bunch of them , sometimes i just let them go , some i use for my eggs that way my pouters dont sit on them. i got one last week with 2 bands on it cant figure out what it is tho .


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Blacknight01, I always thought gaditanos where classified as thief pouters as I was under the impression this is what they were bred to do, I understand these days they do not cut the mustard but I would have still thought they were Thief pouters? My racers bought home and trapped in a feral the other day from their morning fly so any breed will do it I suppose its about having the birds that go out looking for it rather than picking a bird up by chance.


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

I found this video of Gaditanos flying in Argentina, they don't look as exaggerated as many I see in the show pens, are they more like the original Jerezano?

With the big crops though, for anyone with hawks these would be hawk bait.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHC0NpRInt8&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLCAF10E9DAD06E6E0


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's the more moderate Jerezano, as I understand it the Gaditano was developed from this breed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLuO9fznB0A&feature=related


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

well any pigeon can bring home a pigeon cause they try to mate or whatever they do , like gaditanos they think is that they are pure breed, thief pouters are a mix of diferent kinds to get a better result, this is why people are always trying to mate diferent kinds to hopefully get what u like from each. i always like mine with seduction and able to fly for some time , not just fly and come back. everyone has their own opinion on this also. cuban thief pouters we call it like that cause they already come with all this , is not a pure breed.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i had gaditanos back in the day but not anymore they are to hard to raise and also is too hot in here for them.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i am glad people are asking questions and talking about pouters , always nice to see people interested in them.


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's a quote from a guy that flys Palomo de Clase in Spain -


Hi mate , the old type Gaditano (Marchenero outcross) was cross with a fancy pigeon , some people say that it was with a French cropper , but I think it was with the norwich cropper , keep in mine that all this part of Cadiz and especially Jerez de la Frontera (Cherry of the frontier)all the wine Warehouses were Inglish, no French here anywhere JAJAJAJAJA.......SALUDOS


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

the hen on the right looks really nice


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

check this video , he has really nice birds , i talked to him once and he sells them for like 250 each 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beHDQMmERAA&feature=fvsr


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Wow your pigeons look good man! How long have you been flying thief pouters? Do you have success every summer? I just recently got back in to thief pouters. Currently have a pair of morencelos and one horseman. 

It is nice to talk to other thief guys to see how they are flying them and our own little secrets! 

PS sorry we all hijacked you thread Kira


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, nice to see the interest here.

What about those Gaditanos with the huge crops? I think of them as show versions and not thief pouters. If the crop is so huge can it still fly and work, and if it doesn't fly/work can it still be called a thief pouter?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i know the thread change lol. moroncelos are nice, i like the way they fly , you could mix them with a jinnense , pouters is always fun cause u have to really work with them to get what u want.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah those are more more show, i will never use them for thief , imagine catching a feral with a gaditano with a huge croop, thats why i like less crop more flying.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

pouterfly said:


> Yeah, nice to see the interest here.
> 
> What about those Gaditanos with the huge crops? I think of them as show versions and not thief pouters. If the crop is so huge can it still fly and work, and if it doesn't fly/work can it still be called a thief pouter?


I would think if they were originally bred for thieving they can still be called thief pouters. The older strains of racing homers these days are not as fast as current day lines but they are still racing homers, Just because something better comes out does not change what they are, I agree they are not as good at thieving as a strong flying bird but they would still thief to a point as that is what most pouter breeds were bred for.

Another way to look at it is cars, Just because we have a 2012 model ford falcon with heaps of mod cons does not mean the 88 ford falcon is no longer a falcon. Gaditanos were originally bred and used for thieving therefore they are thief pouters, Just the old version. Just my opinion


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

blackknight01 said:


> pouters is always fun cause u have to really work with them to get what u want.


Glad to see this comment, the flying birds are not bred to a show standard so breeding them is all about performance rather than looks. For my birds, I have a lot of problems with Goshawks and Cooper's hawks so I needed to custom make a pouter that could cope.

Also, my friends in Spain tell me if you want to hunt ferals the best pouter is one that is a percentage feral cross. The Scottish guys seem to be always mixing something into their Horseman to experiment to make better birds.

Nice comment Evan, the show version of Gaditano may still be considered a thief pouter, but if it's no longer suitable for thieving then who would use it? A Gaditano crossed though would be a different story, maybe 75% Gaditano and 25% feral for hunting ferals?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_gad.htm

Some light reading


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

pouterfly said:


> Glad to see this comment, the flying birds are not bred to a show standard so breeding them is all about performance rather than looks. For my birds, I have a lot of problems with Goshawks and Cooper's hawks so I needed to custom make a pouter that could cope.
> 
> Also, my friends in Spain tell me if you want to hunt ferals the best pouter is one that is a percentage feral cross. The Scottish guys seem to be always mixing something into their Horseman to experiment to make better birds.
> 
> Nice comment Evan, the show version of Gaditano may still be considered a thief pouter, but if it's no longer suitable for thieving then who would use it? A Gaditano crossed though would be a different story, maybe 75% Gaditano and 25% feral for hunting ferals?


I agree 100% that no-one would fly them but I don't want us to forget that these older breeds now bred for show are what the good flying thiefs of today are based on so we need to still atleast give them the credit of being called what they are - Thief pouters. I agree though, Why fly them when you can create a better bird for flying performance using a homer cross. I am contemplating something similar with my valencian thief pouters - which still fly well it seems- The young hen I lost the other day flew with the racers for a few days before she came back into the loft. She was good!


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

logangrmnr said:


> http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_gad.htm
> 
> Some light reading


Interestingly, there is no discussion about the Gaditano as a thief pouter.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

by the way the owner of that site lives and hour from me.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

blackknight01 said:


> by the way the owner of that site lives and hour from me.


does he fly his gaditanos? If so how do they perform?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

ive never seen them flying but i have a friends that have a few from him and i like how they fly . also i dont know if i can put this or not but we made a facebook group for thief pouters , if this is wrong please delete it. 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/352318048168022/


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Adrian,
I see you got if fixed. I joined it last night but it wasn't there so I put another request.
Thanks,
Erik


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah i made the wrong one . i got it right now.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

I haven't seen anymore mention on the marchenero. Are they in the same boat as the gaditano as far as no longer being flown?


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*hmm*

well show birds are not when i get enough birds ill let them out just not my breeders ....and if there not good flyers then ill use them as droppers for my uzbecks=)


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

http://youtu.be/oBwm48a3fA4


----------

